# 401 cam stack ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what order to stack the built in cams on the Singer 401? I took them apart to clean, and I think 1 goes on the bottom, 6 on top, but...the machine has been sitting on my ping pong table and has gotten moved around a bit...

and I may have that backwards.

This schematic doesn't indicate:
http://www.tandtrepair.com/SlantOMatics.html

This one references a #7, (top one?, but I haven't figured out how to separate it from the black washer type center) and my #5 is marked:
http://sewingmachinenut.blogspot.com/2013/03/singer-401a-cam-stack.html

Ah, found the service manual here:
http://sewingdude.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/singer-401-service-manual1.pdf (Thanks, sewing dude!)

But on page 34, it doesn't specify the order - obviously assuming anyone who takes something apart will pay close attention to the reverse order of parts and process.

Help!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 401 and you are scaring me.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Once I have mine figured out, I'll be over to help you with yours, Maura! 

So, would you mind taking a look at yours and letting me know...?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

There is a group [email protected] where there are some knowledgeable and helpful people. You could join and ask them.


----------

